# 2001 Pathfinder 17T CC rebuild



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

[/img]




























[/img]


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]














[/img]


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice looking boat!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

wow


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

That is the nicest looking 17t I have ever seen. Now go get it slimmy


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks good ! Got any more pics of that jeep ? Lol. Love the new ones


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks guys. as odd as it is this is my 4th pathy. ive learned a lot about them and really enjoy them and this one is by far my favorite one. took it for a rest run sunday after the hydro steering and new binnacle but i plan in fishing it friday to see how it is. as far as the jeep, thats my wifes. she let me drive for a couple hours.....then i had to give it back


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice house!!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> as far as the jeep, thats my wifes. she let me drive for a couple hours.....then i had to give it back


Ya, my girl has one too and she wants black wheels


----------

